# Want to know a good phpBB host...



## kewlkat

I don't know if this is the right forum but this is the closest I could find.  I would like to have a forum with no ads on it, and I am sort of new to this so I would like it to automatically be set up when I start paying for the hosting.  I would also like to it to be easily customizable, easy to add forums and categories etc.  Thanks.


----------



## flame1117

If you dont mind it being http://www.streetgamerzclan.net/yourforumnamehere
or http://www.themegahouse.com/yourforumnamehere
(the secend one will have two wait a day or 2, im having problems with registering it)

I can give you the forum for free untill you hit 50MB's or more then 2GIGs of bandwith a month, then it would be 2$permonth for 100MB's and 8GIG's

OR

I can give you a domain(for 12$ a year) and 50MG's and 2GIGS for 1$ a month, or the domain for 12$ a year amd 100MGs and 8GIGS for 2.50$ a month I can do more if you need it.

I'll also install it for you for free, then you can easily asministrate it with the admin panal.

I'll have to talk to my prodivor about the domain, I'm not sure whats up but there is some problem he is trying to solve with my most recent domain i registered :/

also i can do this with PHPbb2.0, XMB, or Inivsion power board 1.3


----------



## Intel_man

4 year old thread much?


----------

